
Redrawing the Map: How the World’s Climate Zones Are Shifting - JumpCrisscross
https://e360.yale.edu/features/redrawing-the-map-how-the-worlds-climate-zones-are-shifting
======
ggm
Some things (the barrier reef) may not be able to shift fast enough to
compensate for the climactic shift. Reef structures do exist south of the
barrier, and I have read that migratory fish stocks down in Tasmania now
include species now normally found further north, so I could imagine there are
compensations, but still: 2000+ km of coastal organism, wiped out in my
lifetime.

